# data cards for gpsmap 175



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

does anyone know of a source for g-charts. I would like to get one for the Charleston SC area. My daughter has relocated there and took my gheenoe with her. I am sending my old garmin gpsmap 175 to her and need the chip to help keep my boat from becoming an artificial reef


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The G-chart format was discontinued by Garmin in 2004,
thereby making all the units that used those chips immediately obsolete.
The cards were coded in a proprietary format which Garmin hasn't allowed to be open sourced.
It appears Garmin also bought back all the existing chips from retailers and destroyed them.
This means updating the chips with newer maps isn't going to happen and finding the original chips
with the old maps is going to be a hit or miss proposition. E-Bay and forum postings offering trades
or sales appears to be your best chance of finding the chip with the chart you want.

                                        [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info- I am impressed- very thorough. I guess I will buying her a new unit


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you get one that doesn't have very detailed maps (none of them do) and you don't want to pay the $150 for the chip check out what I found a while back.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1299454967


----------

